# FAQ - Factory Options, Body & Wheel Color Codes and TT Brochures



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who's trying to figure what options or color codes came with your vehicle, check out the following links -

*VAG Option Codes*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/vag-option-codes-pdf.478875/



*Audi Exclusive Interior Materials and Paint Options (2018)*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/audi-exclusive-interiors-and-paint-options-2018-pdf.478876/



*Wheel Color Codes*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9371327

*VAG Color Codes (since 2011)*
https://www.sherwin-automotive.com/pdf/ ... de_pdf.pdf
Hex Color Codes, Paint Matching and Color Picker

*Engine Codes*
Kennbuchstaben von Audi und VW Motoren


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/audi-engine-codes-pdf.478873/



*Options Decoder*
You can decode the ID tag (shown below) by entering the codes in this 'decoder' website. This tag is usually found in your owners manual. If not, it may be stuck inside the floor of the trunk, directly on the metal work (locations can differ by make, model and country location).
VW/Audi/Seat/Škoda Option Codes Decoder
VW Group Option Codes Decoder

*Audi TT Mk2 Information Sticker Codes - *

As shown in the ID tag below -
BUB = 3.2 liter engine
JPZ = 6-speed Automatic Transmission
LY7W = Light Silver Metallic
N1W = Leather seat covering / TZ = Chennai brown









If you're still having trouble finding your car's factory fitted options, check out the brochures linked as PDF flies below, or run a Google search for the TT Brochure for your year and country as the options and colors codes are often listed. If all else fails, you can always take your vehicle's VIN to an Audi Dealership and they should be able to provide you with a list of all the factory fitted options that came with your car.

*Audi TT Mk2 Sticker Information - *









The sticker lists the following data:
-1- Audi identification number (chassis number)
-2- Audi type / engine power / gearbox type
-3- Engine and gearbox code letters
-4- Paint No. / Interior equipment No.
-5- Optional equipment codes
-6- Fuel consumption and emissions*

* Fuel consumption and emissions
Information on fuel consumption and emissions is given at the bottom of the data sticker.
-A- Urban cycle consumption (ltr./100 km)
-B- Extra-urban cycle consumption (ltr./100 km)
-C- Combined cycle consumption (ltr./100 km)
-D- Combined CO2 emissions (g/km)

*Audi TT Mk2 Factory Brochures - *








*UK -









2007 TT UK Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2007-audi-tt-uk-pdf.478846/


*2009 TT UK Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2009-audi-tt-uk-pdf.478906/


*2010 TT UK Brochure 1*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2010-audi-tt-uk-1-pdf.478848/


*2010 TT UK Brochure 2*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2010-audi-tt-uk-2-pdf.478849/


*2013 TT UK Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2013-audi-tt-uk-pdf.478853/


*USA -









2008 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2008-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478856/


*2009 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2009-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478847/


*2010 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2010-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478850/


*2011 TT USA Brochure - Part 1*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2011-audi-tt-usa-part-1-pdf.478851/


*2011 TT USA Brochure - Part 2*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2011-audi-tt-usa-part-2-pdf.478852/


*2012 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2012-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478857/


*2013 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2013-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478854/


*2014 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2014-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478861/


*2015 TT USA Brochure*


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/2015-audi-tt-usa-pdf.478860/



*Assorted North American Audi Brochures*
www.auto-brochures.com/audi.html


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

PDF Documents 1


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

PDF Documents 2


----------

